# Reaction to shot?



## APERRY (May 7, 2015)

Our three mth pup got his rabies and rattlesnake vaccine today. He now has a large (egg) but soft lump near his "armpit". Planning on taking him back to vet in morning if not smaller, anyone else experience this before?!?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our ruby got the exact same thing in the same place! It was very soft, felt like fluid. It went away after a couple days. I explained her reaction to the vet and he now prefers to give her vaccinations directly into the muscle (which is more painful) to lessen the chance of reaction.


----------



## APERRY (May 7, 2015)

Thank you for responding! You have no idea how much peace of mind you have given us!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

APERRY said:


> Thank you for responding! You have no idea how much peace of mind you have given us!


You're so welcome! Of course, watch for any other adverse reaction. Throwing up, lethargic, etc. As long as he's acting fine I would just keep an eye on it for a few days.


----------

